# Indicator problem



## ApacheDrifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. I was washing my van this morning and I caught the indicator on the front wheel arc, the one that sticks out about 4" and it fell off, thinking it was easy to put back I carried on only to find that when I came to put it back, No chance and I carn't for the life of me see how it is fixed. Anyone had this problem and how did you get on? 

Regards Apachedrifter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to supply the Make, model and year of the base vehicle, a photo would also help, then we can make it like it never happened.

Kev.


----------



## ApacheDrifter (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Indicater problem*

Thanks Kev My van is an Autotrail Apache 640 2006 model 2.8 on a Fiat chassis


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, i have a 2005 chieftain. The screws holding it onto the wing are deep inside the black indicator housing. To access it carefully prise out the orange indicator lens by means of a small flat screwdriver. With a torch you can see the screw heads and will need a long handled philips. My drivers side worked very loose.
Hope the above helps.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Has it come off "whole"? I have a 52-reg Cheyenne and hit the indicator stalk (stupid design!) with a wheely-bin a few months back. It broke off part of the plastic unit which I glued back on - fine until the other day, when it came off again while I was washing the van. The van is in the garage next week for other work, so I've asked them to fit a new indicator unit while it's there.

Please ignore the above if your unit has come off whole!


----------

